# Possibly looking at a new buck...



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sire: Kaapio Acre's RB Moonstruck *S see here... http://pholiafarm.com/moonstruck.htm
SS: MCH Kaapio Acres BB Red Butt'ler *S
SD: Woodhaven Farms Moon Dancer 90.7 'E'*D

Dam: Pholia Farm HB Soiree 2*M AR (see here... http://pholiafarm.com/soiree.htm )
DS: +B GCH Piddlin Acres Hit the Bullseye
DD: QSF PH Marias Fiest (top ten ADGA milker 2005)

He is white with blue eyes, 21 inches tall and very friendly. Picture added...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

seems to have a pedigree that is easy on the eyes 

Would love to see him


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Added pic. :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hmm that pic is really hard to tell by- from what I SEE in the pic

But I would question his steep rump- and straight rear legs. His front pasterns also look weak.

But- that could all be from just a bad picture and not a true representation of what he looks like

How old is he?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks like my old Gabriel but with blue eyes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

his hooves could be long but I dont like how his front hooves toe out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> But I would question his steep rump- and straight rear legs. His front pasterns also look weak


That's all exactly what I thought. I wasn't sure about his steep rump though, I was thinking if may be from all the fur?? Another thing I wasn't to excited about was his dam has a pocket in her fore udder, but has a really nice udder other than that. I have some does that I think could correct that, but I was hoping Don Juan's sire may have corrected that on him.

Here is the pedigree on my doeling that I may trade...

Sire: Brush Creek InSandrasHonor
SS: CH Buttin' Heads Red Branch Legend
SD: Brush Creek Beth

Dam: Sugar Pine SI Sudden Delight
DS: Flat Rocks MS Sudden Illusion
DD: Mountain Quest ZA FrostyDelite


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Does he have any daughters that have freshened, so you can see what they turned out like?

Edit- duh- I just found the link to his dams udder.....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my friend owns moonstruck.. i'm going to go see him in person today.. she's very excited!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I think I would pass- hes got enough conformation stuff going on to make me pause-
and his dams udder isnt _fabulous-_ she doesnt have much of a rear udder, looks to be lacking in overall lateral attachments and if she's got a pocket too - she only got an A for udder in linear appraisal this year too. :shrug:

BUT- Im really picky about bucks and their dam's udders so thats just my $.02 ....

I'd hang onto your doeling


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont really care for him. He is steep in the rump, he toes out bother in front and back and he has weak pasturns. I cant for some reason bring up the pholia farm website, i bever can. So i cant see any of his relitives.
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok so i saw his father today.. he s GORGEOUS!!

but i agree.. even though the pedigree is really nice to look at.. the fact the dam has a fore udder pocket, along with only a fair udder compared to the rest of Pholia farms stock.. it's not worth getting him, because he may give you the exact opposite that you want with his daughters

i'd keep your baby


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

See...this is why I love you guys so much...you give me honest opinions! :thankU: I have decided not to get him...based on everyone's opinions and input...I definately agree. I think i'll just hang onto my doeling and see if I sell her or end up working a trade. I posted a nubian doe that I might trade for... although I kind of rather sell at this point. We will see.


----------

